# Disney's Song of the South



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

As a result of a conversation in another thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137553 I recently pursued the acquisition of a copy of this film. All indications from the Disney company are that this film is NOT available on DVD in the USA. A link to the web site http://www.onlyclassicmovies.com/songofthesouth.html posted by Curt8403 showed the title available.

I risked the money and ordered it. I paid $12.50 for it and there was no freight charge.

The movie arrived in 3 days. It has a full color outer label though the disc itself is unlabeled and has a plain white side. Nothing on the label indicates an involvement by Disney in its release, but the expected copyrights are in place as are links to the disneydvd.com web site, which interestingly states plainly that this title is NOT available.

The movie is a fair copy, slightly soft but not to the extent that would indicate that this was illegally copied from another source. The format is 1.53:1 and plays well on my 16x9 Samsung, filling the screen with little apparent distortion. The DVD player is a Samsung upconverting connected via component. The sound is excellent in quality though it has not been re-recorded or enhanced.

The technical aspect of the live action with animation scenes in this film stands the test of time well. While not the level of say, Roger Rabbit, they are never the less well done and considering the movies dates from 1946, that is saying a lot.

I can not comment on the legality of this dvd. Disney plainly states on their web site that this film is not available in the USA. It is known to be available in Japan and the UK but nothing on this disc would indicate an overseas source. I would also suspect that if it were a repackaged UK copy it would be better than this. That being said, the web site I purchased it from is highly visible and searchable. I do not understand how this could not be a target of the Disney legal department, who are well known for their vigorous pursuit of infringers.

From a pure enjoyment standpoint, watching this film was wonderful. It certainly has the Disney magic and I would encourage disney to release a remastered version of the film. I would purchase it in a heartbeat as I am sure many others would as well. I also think that the film is historically significant... Disney's first live action film, a film which clearly depicts the racial mores of the time in which it was produced and as well as the time in US history that it represents.

For $12.50, this was a solid purchase... but I would pay more for a remastered copy complete with all the extras Disney would no doubt pack into it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I would guess that Disney is worried about implications of racism if they were to release it. We live in a purportedly "politically correct" world.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I remember the discussion and I looked at the website. It looked pretty suspicious to me, so I'm glad you didn't waste your money.

Thanks for the info on the film! Very interesting.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I can't wait to see this again. I have only vague recollections of it. Too bad it's been banned by Disney.

--- CHAS


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Cholly said:


> I would guess that Disney is worried about implications of racism if they were to release it. We live in a purportedly "politically correct" world.


Ok Ive got to ask..... why is this film racist? It depicts a time (granted a not so bright spot) in this country when slavery and prejudice existed. So to act like it didnt happen is simply ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Weird. One of my younger cousin's watched it at school about 5 months ago. I wonder how that teacher got that copy?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Ok Ive got to ask..... why is this film racist? It depicts a time (granted a not so bright spot) in this country when slavery and prejudice existed. So to act like it didnt happen is simply ridiculous in my opinion.


http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/sots.asp


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This has a lot to due with why CBS has never released _Amos and Andy_ even though there has been a call for by many prominent AA actors.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Cholly said:


> http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/sots.asp


That review is a total distortion.

I received my copy and recently viewed it. Disney's version is really a beautiful heart warming story. I'd have to spin it pretty hard to make the weakest case for racism in that film.

If raciest tripe is locking this film away in that infamous 'Disney vault', it's an affront to the succeeding generations of reasonably minded movie enthusiasts who are being denied access to a cinematic achievement.

--- CHAS


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> That review is a total distortion.
> 
> I received my copy and recently viewed it. Disney's version is really a beautiful heart warming story. I'd have to spin it pretty hard to make the weakest case for racism in that film.
> 
> ...


I suppose the fact that the review exists proves that some people will take offense. It's hard to tell others how they should view things.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Several years ago my wife ordered a copy. Probably from the same web site, but it was VHS at the time. DVD wasn't around yet, or just in it's infancy. So I do have that, but like everything else, maybe I will re-order it so I can have a DVD copy.


----------

